# PGR WOW!



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

So I am a newbie to all this. 11 months ago I did a complete lawn renovation. This was a big job for me to undertake. Put down Celebration Bermuda. I used PGR before leaving on a 2 week vacation on June 2 At a rate of .5 ounces per gallon @ 1000 sq feet per gallon. I additionally applied liquid Iron and a treatment of 28-03-10 granular to try and keep the yellowing down. The results were amazing. The lateral growth was amazing. The front yard only grew .5". The vertices growth in the backyard (untreated) was 2.5". Planning on doing this again first week of July and August. Would like any suggestions or comments on the future application.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks great! Nice work! &#128170;&#127995;


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Cajun71163 said:


> So I am a newbie to all this. 11 months ago I did a complete lawn renovation. This was a big job for me to undertake. Put down Celebration Bermuda. I used PGR before leaving on a 2 week vacation on June 2 At a rate of .5 ounces per gallon @ 1000 sq feet per gallon. I additionally applied liquid Iron and a treatment of 28-03-10 granular to try and keep the yellowing down. The results were amazing. The lateral growth was amazing. The front yard only grew .5". The vertices growth in the backyard (untreated) was 2.5". Planning on doing this again first week of July and August. Would like any suggestions or comments on the future application.


Nicely done! I'm starting pgr this summer too. Can't wait to see what results I get.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice job! Do you reel mow your lawn?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Cajun71163 said:


> So I am a newbie to all this. 11 months ago I did a complete lawn renovation. This was a big job for me to undertake. Put down Celebration Bermuda. I used PGR before leaving on a 2 week vacation on June 2 At a rate of .5 ounces per gallon @ 1000 sq feet per gallon. I additionally applied liquid Iron and a treatment of 28-03-10 granular to try and keep the yellowing down. The results were amazing. The lateral growth was amazing. The front yard only grew .5". The vertices growth in the backyard (untreated) was 2.5". Planning on doing this again first week of July and August. Would like any suggestions or comments on the future application.


Looks awesome @Cajun71163 ! But you said your lateral growth was amazing? Does PGR enhance this? I've read other posts that say ALL growth was supressed, so I've been holding off using it since I still have some spots that need to be filled in.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

The color is amazing. 
Nice flip-flop tan lines by the way.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Do you have any before pics that highlight the lateral spread?


----------



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

What I mean is that it is thicker now by lateral spread. It is much tighter grain.


----------



## jkdalrymple (Jan 3, 2020)

Following - I'm at the stage now where I'm ready for this PGR experience. I've got myself lost in this GDD (growing degree days) rabbit hole


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

PGR is a game changer... since ive been using it, my lawn has been killing it. Yard looks fantastic buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## kevlarrr (Apr 27, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.


Wow looks great. Do you have a pic of the entire lawn?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

PGR will make even the most feral common bermuda tolerable as a lawn surface. Can't be without it.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

kevlarrr said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.
> ...


Quite a few! lol


Gotta set the expectation at the front of the hood🤣

Took this one last night bc the side yard has come along way. Still have a few problem spots but I am beyond pleased with my first spring with this lawn


----------



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

wchang23 said:


> Nice job! Do you reel mow your lawn?


Yes. Jacobsen


----------



## Cajun71163 (Sep 17, 2019)

wchang23 said:


> Nice job! Do you reel mow your lawn?


Yes. Jacobsen


----------



## kevlarrr (Apr 27, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> kevlarrr said:
> 
> 
> > cutigers08 said:
> ...


Thats B-E-A-utiful! Good job!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.


Nice looking lawn!

@cutigers08 What is the HOC in the after pic with PGR?


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.
> ...


.625" according to the adjustment lever on the McLane.


----------



## Dfw_ozzy83 (May 16, 2020)

Nice work there!! What PGR are you using if you don't mind me asking sir?


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Cajun71163 what are you thoughts about the McLane?


----------



## Texastwostep01 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm way deep down in the rabbit hole here too. Starting T-Nex later this week on my Tif419 FrontYard / TifTuf BackYard in Central TX. (Yes I know I should have started earlier but here we are...) After about an hour of goofing around I think I can easily set a GDD tracker to alert me. The bigger question is, what should be my GDD target or where do you find that? GreenKeeper defaulted to 255 with my zip and "Bermuda" but is it really that short? With Texas heat right now that would mean I'm throwing more T-Nex down every 8 days (set an application rate of 0.25 per 1,000sqft to ease into this)? I mean I could put it down every 8 days but damn, that's a lot of effort. Curious to get your feedback!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Texastwostep01 said:


> I'm way deep down in the rabbit hole here too. Starting T-Nex later this week on my Tif419 FrontYard / TifTuf BackYard in Central TX. (Yes I know I should have started earlier but here we are...) After about an hour of goofing around I think I can easily set a GDD tracker to alert me. The bigger question is, what should be my GDD target or where do you find that? GreenKeeper defaulted to 255 with my zip and "Bermuda" but is it really that short? With Texas heat right now that would mean I'm throwing more T-Nex down every 8 days (set an application rate of 0.25 per 1,000sqft to ease into this)? I mean I could put it down every 8 days but damn, that's a lot of effort. Curious to get your feedback!


I set mine to 250 GDD for my Tifway 419 in Florida. I only get about 10 days during the heat of summer but it is well worth it. I'd be mowing every other day without it so I still save a couple of mow sessions. Even if it did not save me any mow sessions, I would still use it. Mowing frequency is only one of the many benefits of PGR.


----------



## WWC (Apr 19, 2020)

Is everyone that is using PGR putting it on Bermuda? I have zoysia if anyone has experience with that.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes, you can apply to zoysia and depending on your location, it could be absolutely necessary.


----------



## WWC (Apr 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Yes, you can apply to zoysia and depending on your location, it could be absolutely necessary.


I am in the midlands of South Carolina. I have Chisholm Zoysia, which has only been down (sod) for 25 days. It is established and growing well. I have mowed it twice at 1" with a reel mower.

Since its so new should i wait until next year on the PGR? I can broadcast T-nex pretty easily when the time is right.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not a zoysia expert but have been researching more since I will be renovating my front yard with Empire Zoysia to match my neighbor. From what I gather, it would not hurt to apply to newer sod and may actually help with root development. Hopefully, @Greendoc can confirm or recommend not doing it this season. I plan to mow mine at around .5" HOC and will be using T-Nex.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

kevlarrr said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my 2nd application and did a level in March. The PGR is amazing! I even mowed barefoot last mow lol. I am spraying it with FEature as well.
> ...


"Do you have a pic of the entire lawn"

That's a redundant question on these boards 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I'm not a zoysia expert but have been researching more since I will be renovating my front yard with Empire Zoysia to match my neighbor. From what I gather, it would not hurt to apply to newer sod and may actually help with root development. Hopefully, @Greendoc can confirm or recommend not doing it this season. I plan to mow mine at around .5" HOC and will be using T-Nex.


@Redtwin What are you using to spray your lawn with?

I have not hopped on the PGR or spraying train yet...and I think its just a matter of time.

My lawn is about 14,000 so not quite your size...just curious to how you spray?

Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn I use the My4Sons battery backpack sprayer. I only have just under 12k of 419 in the back and about 8k of SA/centipede that I am going to renovate in the front. It takes 3 tanks to treat the back but that's not that big of a deal since I'm not pumping the whole time.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> @ENC_Lawn I use the My4Sons battery backpack sprayer. I only have just under 12k of 419 in the back and about 8k of SA/centipede that I am going to renovate in the front. It takes 3 tanks to treat the back but that's not that big of a deal since I'm not pumping the whole time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

What is everyone using for PGR? I think I'm about sick of cutting every 3 days and could benefit from more lateral growth.

I'm also putting some plugs down tomorrow morning. Will PGR help or hinder their spread?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> What is everyone using for PGR? I think I'm about sick of cutting every 3 days and could benefit from more lateral growth.
> 
> I'm also putting some plugs down tomorrow morning. Will PGR help or hinder their spread?


I am not an expert on PGR, it'll hinder spread. The lateral growth everyone talks about is more thickness of the leaf blades, not so much from runners filling in bare spots. I'm only 3 weeks in to the PGR life, front yard is going good, the back yard I am going to stop spraying it, too many bare spots from dog pee, and I need to fill it in a lot more before I do it again, I need to spot level some more so I stop scalping. I have to mow at 1.5 in the back the way the yard is right now, from previous settling dog holes. My backyard usually looks 10 times better than the front, but not this year. I think its from the cold spring, and it gets more shade then the front, so it's about 3 weeks behind where it normally would be this time of year.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> What is everyone using for PGR? I think I'm about sick of cutting every 3 days and could benefit from more lateral growth.
> 
> I'm also putting some plugs down tomorrow morning. Will PGR help or hinder their spread?


I use t-nex


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@OD on Grass just did an excellent video about PGR myths and benefits with Matt Martin, not just Matt but Matt Martin... watch the video and you'll get the joke.

Plant Growth Regulator - Questions/Myths/Tips with Matt Martin (Heisenturf)


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> @OD on Grass just did an excellent video about PGR myths and benefits with Matt Martin, not just Matt but Matt Martin... watch the video and you'll get the joke.
> 
> Plant Growth Regulator - Questions/Myths/Tips with Matt Martin (Heisenturf)


^^^^^^^
This right here! The Lawn Tools ask all the questions we are all wondering and Matt Martin... not just Matt.... does an excellent job of explaining how PGR works


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

bradleymichael said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @OD on Grass just did an excellent video about PGR myths and benefits with Matt Martin, not just Matt but Matt Martin... watch the video and you'll get the joke.
> ...


I'm sharing it with all my friends who are hemming and hawing about whether to use PGR.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

bradleymichael said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @OD on Grass just did an excellent video about PGR myths and benefits with Matt Martin, not just Matt but Matt Martin... watch the video and you'll get the joke.
> ...


@Redtwin 
Aww shucks. Thanks guys! I was just doing it to selfishly find out the answers to my questions :lol:


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

OD on Grass said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


 Loved the video, thanks for doing this and sharing with everyone.

Did Matt say whether or not PGR helps with seed heads? I watched the entire video, including the part about seed heads, but I may have missed that point if it was addressed. I've been seriously battling seed heads this year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It is supposed to suppress seed head production but I have not seen much effectiveness in my experience:

Footnotes for APPLICATION RATE TABLE
Seedheads: Quali-Pro® T-Nex® suppresses seedhead formation in hybrid bermudagrass and partially suppresses seedhead formation in annual bluegrass, bahiagrass, buffalograss, carpetgrass, common bermudagrass, Kentucky bluegrass, and tall fescue at rates equal to or higher than the rates in this table and only if Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is applied prior to seedhead formation. Do not apply more than 7.0 fl oz per 1000 sq ft per year.[/left]


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

@RangersFC 
He didn't say specifically but I have always heard that it does. I think my seed heads stopped growing along with my grass when I put it down a week ago.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

To be effective, you have to apply PGR prior to seedhead production. Once they are there you can't do anything about them but cuss and try to cut them down.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> To be effective, you have to apply PGR prior to seedhead production. Once they are there you can't do anything about them but cuss and try to cut them down.


That's exactly what I'm facing 

I had to wait on starting PGR while my lawn recovered from sand leveling and I was 10 days late so seed heads popped up everywhere. PGR is suppressing new seed heads but it's not going to do anything to the ones already there. I even took a string trimmer once and went over one area after reel mowing!


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I put my first PGR app (.5 oz / 1K) down on 6/23 and I mowed (HOC ~ 5/8") today (6/27) for the first time. Here is what was in my basket from from my 3K sq ft yard. I usually mow every 3 days, but I couldn't wait any longer. The last mow before today I got 1+ basket of grass, in August I can easily get 2+ baskets of grass.

If for what ever reason you were on the fence about putting a PGR down, you should do it.


----------

